# FDA released that this harmful carcinogen is may be found in store bought chicken



## marlowzach (Sep 16, 2013)

You ever think about what may be in that chicken from the store? You may be surprised. Luckily a lot of us here on this forum raise our own, but you still need to check your feed source.

Read about what the FDA has been hiding for years


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Crazy stuff! Love my natural feed that is tested for GMO!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually the arsenic thing has been known for some time. It is being fought, don't quote me, but I think the EPA is having a fit about this because of soil contamination from chicken litter. 

The arsenic is in the feed, yes, its in the feed. So, are we feeding our flocks arsenic too? My information came from a larger newsletter dealing more with large farms then the backyard breeders so I really have never investigated whether what we feed our birds is chemically identical to the bulk farms.

Campylobactor lives in the guts of most farm and wild animals. That also includes our pets. It is not scientifically confirmed that Campy is not a health issue for poultry. Campy infects the processed bird when not done with care.


----------



## marlowzach (Sep 16, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Actually the arsenic thing has been known for some time. It is being fought, don't quote me, but I think the EPA is having a fit about this because of soil contamination from chicken litter.
> 
> The arsenic is in the feed, yes, its in the feed. So, are we feeding our flocks arsenic too? My information came from a larger newsletter dealing more with large farms then the backyard breeders so I really have never investigated whether what we feed our birds is chemically identical to the bulk farms.
> 
> Campylobactor lives in the guts of most farm and wild animals. That also includes our pets. It is not scientifically confirmed that Campy is not a health issue for poultry. Campy infects the processed bird when not done with care.


Yes it has been used for 60+ years, but the FDA has never actually come clean about it until the last few years. Here is a short paragraph from the source below

"In 1944, 3-Nitro became the first arsenic-containing new animal drug product approved by the FDA. It is used primarily in broiler chickens. Combined with other animal drugs, 3-Nitro has been used by some in the poultry industry to help control coccidiosis, a parasitic disease that affects the intestinal tracts of animals. It has also been used for weight gain, feed efficiency and improved pigmentation."

Source: http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm258342.htm

But a lot of people never knew about this, plus the other foods it can be found in, so this is news to a lot of people.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another tidbit, probably due to the testing done showing the arsenic levels in poultry meat and/or the high levels of arsenic in the soil where poultry litter was stored. And the more frightening thought, poultry litter spread as fertilizer in fields where crops are grown. Pfizer voluntarily pulled roxarsone from the U.S. market in 2011, it can still sell the drug abroad And there is nothing to stop them from bringing it back but an aware American consumer might prevent them doing that. 

Let's not talk about the high arsenic levels in rice. If we start doing that we all might just quit eating.


----------



## marlowzach (Sep 16, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Another tidbit, probably due to the testing done showing the arsenic levels in poultry meat and/or the high levels of arsenic in the soil where poultry litter was stored. And the more frightening thought, poultry litter spread as fertilizer in fields where crops are grown. Pfizer voluntarily pulled roxarsone from the U.S. market in 2011, it can still sell the drug abroad And there is nothing to stop them from bringing it back but an aware American consumer might prevent them doing that.
> 
> Let's not talk about the high arsenic levels in rice. If we start doing that we all might just quit eating.


Haha, very true. They say since it is grown in water is why it adsorbs more. I'm no chemist, or biology expert so I don't know for sure. I just don't like how the FDA sidesteps a lot of these issues. These are the type of things that should be on the news, where people will learn about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The rice is in the news, that's how I found out about it. Thing is, either the water is contaminated from chicken litter (tongue in cheek comment) or they are applying something to the fields because the arsenic is non organic.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Did you hear that rice from California does not have as much arsenic as that from the southeast USA? That's because it was used so much in insecticide for tobacco and cotton crops!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, it became a big thing when I was just a kid (about a hundred years ago...) that it was being fed to about every meat animal (except breeder stock) because, while the animals get lethargic they also have tremendous weight gain. God bless corporate farms.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Another tidbit...anyone remember thalidomide? Well, even after it was banned here, it was still being made available overseas. One good thing from that - thalidomide turns out to be a miracle treatment for leprosy (Hanson's disease). Not a cure, but literally a miracle overnight treatment. Also may be helpful for multiple myeloma, although the pharm corp charges thousands of times more for it than it costs to make...(trying to make up all their losses from the lawsuits from the families of all of those babies... after that, the FDA was immediately made strong, but in the last 20 years has been hacked back into rubber stamp status)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went to school with someone who was a thalidomide baby, so yes I remember it. 

I'm currently going round and round with repeated trials of BP meds since my insurance company won't pay for the one that works on me without serious side effects. Out of pocket that drug would run us about 200 per month. So, I've got an insurance company playing games with my health and a drug company that is charging extortion rates for the drug.

So, are there more poultry houses in the SE than in CA? Bet there are. And I see chicken litter trucks all of the time out in the fields spreading the litter for the next round of crops. That would explain the arsenic levels in the rice down here.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

My mother, who had multiple myeloma, spent $2,000 a month on thalidomide before she eventually died.


----------



## marlowzach (Sep 16, 2013)

I had never heard of thalidomide until now, and up in the Northeast we don't have many chicken houses at all. I can think of one maybe an hour away. 

And it seems everyone is out for the profit, between insurance and drug companies. They tend to forget about the person they are supposed to be working for... YOU!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't misunderstand me, my mind was wandering when I talked about thalidomide, just as a point about big pharm and FDA and all, thalidomide has nothing to do with chickens, but it is wonderful what it can do for leprosy, and I just wanted to share some knowledge. And, I guess the real point is, a thing can be considered good or bad, depending on how it is used, and most great discoveries are accidental. Had thalidomide never been created, when the leper colony ran out of pain relievers, but had a little bit of old thalidomide that had been given them, and out of desperation, used it in hope of pain relief on one patient, it would not be known what a blessing it could be. Now, with arsenic, it has been around for hundreds of years, and we pretty much know what it is good for (to cause something to sicken and die if large enough quantity). It does not readily flush from the system, so you eat chicken who were fattened with non-lethal doses, and the toxin stays in you, then you eat from another chicken who was fed the same way, and the level in your own body increases, and if you keep eating the poison chickens, you will eventually accumulate enough in your own system to be poisoned. Just like with fish and mercury poisoning.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

dont they put arsenic in treated lumber too?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not any more. I've never dug very deeply in to but I'm assuming they found a lot of arsenic leaching in to the soil.

I need to check but I think its copper sulfate being used now. What do you think they'll find out about what it does?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

well that is good news .. i thought i was slowly poisoning myself when i build my chicken tractors lol .. but whatever they use cant be that good because i got a splinter from it once and where the splinter went in , it looked like a tiny blister which i never experienced before with any other splinter. good thing only three more tractors to go .. unless i buy more chickens


----------

